# Snow TT thread



## Cabbet (Nov 25, 2007)

There's snow up here and some of you might have got some as well.

Show your TT in the snow! I got pics I'll throw them up soon.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

taken this morning










not much snow yet but this was are first snow that actually stuck on the ground... we should be getting another in or so throughout the day... just north of toronto they got well over a foot already in the past 24 hours


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

here's a couple video's of my old tt in snow last year. open exhaust at the time, on blizzaks and lowered. the snow was so deep I couldn't get any significant speed:banghead:. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unwMXXwP9hw&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FD9hO6L9wI&feature=related


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I had some pics and videos. I'll have to dig around.
One from youtube to keep things moving




Yay hardtop roadster!!!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I had some pics and videos. I'll have to dig around.
> One from youtube to keep things moving
> 
> 
> ...


...with votex kit..nice. color: horrid.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Not feeling the ABT grille, but the color isn't bad IMO


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Not feeling the ABT grille, but the color isn't bad IMO


you guys aren't imola fans?!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> you guys aren't imola fans?!


No I am


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Thats awesome man:thumbup: alot of snow too :thumbup:


----------



## Cabbet (Nov 25, 2007)

This morning:


----------



## dhovid (Jul 4, 2005)

One from Montreal monday night, 10" of snow when it stopped tuesday night.


----------



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Cell pics :facepalm:

Taken last night after coming back from the store....there was 2ft of snow on him...had to use a shoe to clean him off until i could get to the hatch to get my brush!


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

BBJACK27 said:


> had to use a shoe to clean him off until i could get to the hatch to get my brush!


I have three snow brushes, two stay in the house, 1 inside the car, because one wrong move of the hatch or doors and these cars fill up with snow like none other!! esp. if you open the door too fast, it like sucks itself right onto the seat!!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> BBJACK27 said:
> 
> 
> > had to use a shoe to clean him off until i could get to the hatch to get my brush!
> ...


----------



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> I have three snow brushes, two stay in the house, 1 inside the car, because one wrong move of the hatch or doors and these cars fill up with snow like none other!! esp. if you open the door too fast, it like sucks itself right onto the seat!!


Yeah, i carry a hat and gloves in my bag just incase...i brush the driverside window off with my hand
then start it and let it warm up while i clean the rest


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

That was from last year, looking forward to doing it again!:laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Looks like fun! :thumbup:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

makes me wish I didn't put it away for winter...

might have to steal my snows back from my bro to take it out once or twice...or maybe just live through you guys and your vids/pics. Damn...

Stuck with my lifted 4.0 Cherokee for winter...though, give time for winter mods and fun...and at least the jeep is stick too. 

Joe


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Most had melted off by the time I got around to cleaning it off


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

TTC2k5 said:


> ...with votex kit..nice. color: horrid.


FYI, that is not a Votex kit. It is in fact a very rare ABT "Limited" kit with dual exhaust outlets and the rear carbon fiber diffuser eace:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

boraIV333 said:


> FYI, that is not a Votex kit. It is in fact a very rare ABT "Limited" kit with dual exhaust outlets and the rear carbon fiber diffuser eace:


Well for being rare. Their grille is the only ugly part.


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

I'm sure this pic has been played out WAY too many times but its Christmas and no one posted it yet soooo......


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I have never seen that before! Awesome:biggrinsanta:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

My ride home from school today 
































Doing 80mph up and down those his is a blast when you can drift around corners lol. I also did 120 closer to home where there was less snow on the ground. How many can say they did 120 in the snow:biggrinsanta:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

And right now she is sitting out side with a blown steering rack


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Definitely looks like western mass DeckManDubs


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

played how old are you if u dont mind me askin? 
im jw cuz im 17 and im always one of the youngin noobs on the sites


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

heres mine not much snow but i love the way the rings look  









will take some soon with my 30mm spacers on


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Am I right in assuming that's from this past Saturday's schizo weather?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Correctooo!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Heres my snowy TT. Midday Sunday in Minnesnowta! 










Unfortunately I had to take the pic with my phone. Im still lens less


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Tempes_TT said:


>


 You have a sweet culdesac to do a little drifting man:biggrinsanta:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> You have a sweet culdesac to do a little drifting man:biggrinsanta:


 haha oh man! if you only knew!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

FIELD TRIP! xD


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Im proud of you haha...Take some video man :thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

haha I was actually going to tonight! I was out driving to find a good place but all the roads were patchy and mostly ice so you couldnt do a thing! But as soon as it starts snowing again Ill have to record it!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## eurovitek (Dec 15, 2008)

Up in Yosemite. drove up the night before in a foot of snow and the next morning i went to the parking lot and my car was the only one out there without chains... doin something right lol


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

This is making me want to get my car back together and out on the road again ASAP. Of course after I raise it and put in a new piston....cant wait to do all wheel drive donuts with BT power :laugh:


----------



## TTwizted13StrtRcr (Jun 7, 2008)

one of my favorites of my car










snow plow










...and yes i did eventually drive through this, just took me a little to dig the wheels out!


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

*Quatttroooo*









just warming her up...








seriously though... i need a new battery.








no way i am cleaning this off only to jump it. with that said, i love TT's in the snow


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Heres mine
"You like This"









The Fatty









BIG Eyes


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Loophole what?


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

s10 booo


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

this morning after the gigantic snow storm


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> s10 booo


X2


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

aTTenzione said:


> this morning after the gigantic snow storm


Ok you win. Game over.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Hey guys, 

Do your Quattro's get sideways without using the e-brake? 

Mine will not do it at all. 

If I turn the traction control off, and gas it in the snow the front wheels are the only thing that spin. It feels like a front wheel drive car in the snow, you get major undeersteer. No oversteer whatso ever. 

Is this normal? Is something broken?


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

chads said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Do your Quattro's get sideways without using the e-brake?
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

aTTenzione said:


> this morning after the gigantic snow storm


is that a TT i see?? or is it some mountain? 

:biggrinsanta:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

chads said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Do your Quattro's get sideways without using the e-brake?
> 
> ...


I go sideways all the time. Yeah something seems a little odd


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

chads said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Do your Quattro's get sideways without using the e-brake?
> 
> ...



Sounds like your cargo pump might have died leaving you fwd


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

does this count...? taken today (srry 4 cell pics)


----------



## daywheniwaschillin (Aug 6, 2007)

*Wrightwood, Ca.*


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

YES! ^ Love that rack! I need to get me one... 

And I thought I should share this one again. I think its only appropriate :laugh::laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice rack.


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A video from last year 
Bone stock 
[video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/vwwhore/5398762347/[/video]


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Was this taken in West Virginia? I looks really familiar to me


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

it's funny, we are all better off in bone stock stage for winter. I have gotten stuck in snow from my skid plate just laying on packed snow. i wish it didn't take like 20-30 minutes (prep and putting stuff back) to raise the coils. even then, getting it back exactly how it was with the look you like is a little hard first try. 

yep it was. nice eye. it was on my way from baltimore to snowshoe, WV. I got to the top (or something like that) and wanted to get a picture of the place. at this point of the trip, I had like a gallon of gas left. really worried me because, as you may know, not many gas stations in sight. :facepalm: 

here's one from the overlook


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah thats the way my family goes to snowshoe lol thats how I know. If I remember correctly the town you just passed through was the last town with a gas station for a good distance. That outlook is like the beginning of the "fun" mountain roads


----------



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm pumped t bump this thread and see more pics! Midwest knows what I'm talking about......BLIZZARD warnings everywhere! South Bend, Indiana is getting creamed! I'll snap some pics if I can make it outside......However the TT is safe in a parking garage for the night!:laugh:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

BBJACK27 said:


> ...However the TT is safe in a parking garage for the night!:laugh:


Take her outside!! lol 

I was really pissed the other day.. after the snow storm of like 2 weeks ago or whatever, I went out for a ride in a nice neighborhood in town.. I went out to record some fun for your viewing pleasure but.... out of 20-30 mins of awesomeness and fun, my phone only captured 30 secs (which mind you was me setting the phone up to get a good view, then it times out and shuts off from video mode....) 

So you guys are gunna have to wait till the next time theres some fresh snow to do it again!!


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

This was last winter when DC got pounded by snow all week....


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Sorry, no action shots. We got about 6-12" yesterday. 

Looks like my car has a force field around it compared some other cars. lol


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

My TT the past snow storm....i think the final count was 18"


----------



## Boostang (Jun 12, 2010)

The car end of the driveway managed to not capture the 8 inches or so that we got.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

no exhaust heh


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ShockwaveCS said:


> no exhaust heh


lol
EDIT: page 3 owned
























Interior shot


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Finally made it out of the garage. Not a fun picture but I parked on a crap ton of snow.


----------



## NaudifreakTT (Jan 22, 2010)

mine slides out no problem


----------



## bgweed (Jan 18, 2010)

Winter wonderland ...


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

Just blasted up to Mammoth and back in my TT on *summers*. drive was dry, the parking lots were not. 

had a slippery, icey driveway out of a Motel 6 to get up. seriously steep. This Ford Explorer couldn't get up it. after a few tries w/ TONS of spinning with their M/S tires, they gave up.

I hit it with my 2 kids inside, ESP off, Haldex Blue, Peloquin rear LSD diff, summers. it spun a ton, pitched alittle sideways.........and then continued ass out all the way up! done! the rear LSD diff is bad ass!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

^ nice
where can i get that spoiler?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

It is a SGi spoiler from Germany. DTM Autohaus in Alhambra made a carbon version as well.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I love showing up suv's haha


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

SteveCJr said:


>


Working @ Lamson?


----------



## wrassemeister (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

M this 1! said:


> Just blasted up to Mammoth and back in my TT on *summers*. drive was dry, the parking lots were not.
> 
> had a slippery, icey driveway out of a Motel 6 to get up. seriously steep. This Ford Explorer couldn't get up it. after a few tries w/ TONS of spinning with their M/S tires, they gave up.
> 
> I hit it with my 2 kids inside, ESP off, Haldex Blue, Peloquin rear LSD diff, summers. it spun a ton, pitched alittle sideways.........and then continued ass out all the way up! done! the rear LSD diff is bad ass!




OFF TOPIC: what are your wheel/tire dimentions? width/offset/lip size? tire: ###/##/R##? looks sick kinda what im shooting for...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

wrassemeister said:


>


What could be more important that you leave the TT outside?:screwy:


----------



## wrassemeister (Apr 2, 2008)

my gf's toyota solara duuh


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

lol?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

wrassemeister said:


> my gf's toyota solara duuh


Your TT hates you for that :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> Finally made it out of the garage. Not a fun picture but I parked on a crap ton of snow.


Rally style!!!


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

Played...is that the new shopping center in Exeter? how often do you guys get together? i live down by Morgantown.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

deepblueT said:


> Played...is that the new shopping center in Exeter? how often do you guys get together? i live down by Morgantown.


Sure is. We just had a meet today. Next one won't be till spring time. During the warm months every saturday
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3858281-RDG-Reading-Dubs-GTGs
:thumbup:


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

TT is being stored this winter, here are some from last winter. 




















High sided it last winter. Probably should have cranked up the coils.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

DeckManDubs said:


> Working @ Lamson?


No? That is the very end of Deerfield St, just before the bridge.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Bumping this because I can't wait for snow. Even though the TT is garaged in the winter I want to see every elses pics:beer:


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Bumping this because I can't wait for snow. Even though the TT is garaged in the winter I want to see every elses pics:beer:


cant wait myself considering i'll finally b able to fully use my blue haldex i got :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

aTTenzione said:


> cant wait myself considering i'll finally b able to fully use my blue haldex i got :laugh:


That should be lots of fun! lucky...maybe i should sell my truck and get a second TT:laugh:


----------



## AlaskaTT (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, this one will be easy for me! TT in snow it is!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Volkl said:


> TT is being stored this winter, here are some from last winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slightly of topic... but Hmmm... Looks familiar. Were you at Eurowerks this year? parked on the street, 3.2 front bumper, absent lower grills?


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Clutch on my truck is on its way out....looks like the TT may go into winter service temporarily till I can afford a new one


----------

